# Recent Feedback



## Nüber2 (Oct 26, 2018)

So i just got my first report in 419 trips. Should I even care?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Nüber2 said:


> Should I even care?


No. Just make sure your overall rating doesn't dip below 4.6.


----------



## Nüber2 (Oct 26, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> No. Just make sure your overall rating doesn't dip below 4.6.


Thanks. I know you cant please everyone and for the life of me dont know how I got the 1 star or the 3s. I feel.inclined to.give everyone 4 stars seriously.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Yes.
Be fearful and grovel to each and every passenger !

This is what Uber has Designed the system FOR !


----------



## Nüber2 (Oct 26, 2018)

They can go get screwed . LOL. Just making sure it doesn't dip.below 4.6. When I was starting out i was at 4.68 and was nervous.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Nüber2 said:


> Should I even care?


Nope! It'll be there for about a week then unceremoniously disappear. They'll come for safety and unprofessionalism too. Equally meaningless. Likely due to a rider's bad day or just looking for a freebie.


----------

